# Mahoning River



## Doboy

I had 1.5 dozen fatheads still alive in my creek, & with the fantastic warm day, Joe & I went off to see what we could find. We hit 2 open spots at Pine & Evans,,, nothing,,, finally gave up without a tap. 
We ended up down on the Y-town Mahoning. 
I kicked Joes butt! 
I caught some 8"-11" perch, 1 small LM, & 1 nice beautifully colored pike! 
I also lost quite a few hits too!
The perch are bloated with eggs & soon to drop.
Everything that 'I' caught rolleyes came out of a backwash pool with slip bobber & fatheads.
JOE never got a hit,,, & he was using my pole, my bait, & steeling MY spot every chance he got!

Turned out to be one relaxing, enjoyable evening,,,, not so much for Joe!

OBTW,,,, while coming back home,,, driving along the River,,, we seen 5-6 more vehicles parked 'in the spots'. The guys that we could see, were all throwing jigs.
SOMETHING is going on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

OBTW#2,,, I stopped at REDS yesterday, just to bug her into ordering some fatheads! 
She's building an addition on the back. Like YIP-EEEE,,,, THAT MEANS, HOPEFULLY, that she will/ might have fatheads ALL WINTER,,, (they won't freeze?) & live bait all summer,,, fatheads that are NOT COOKED!  hint


----------



## buckeyebowman

Hmmmm, interesting! Bruce and I have been talking about hitting the Little Beaver for the walleye run, so I've been looking at the NW Ohio page for info about the Maumee and Sandusky about the timing of the run there. From what I've read so far, it can start in late March but generally it's early April before it really gets going.

From your post I'm guessing you got out yesterday (Monday) evening. With the rain we got overnight the river has got to be booming right now. Every little creek and trickle up here is bankful and just roaring! 

Still, it's seems like word got out about something going on in the Mahoning. 

And Red's is putting on an addition? Good for them! Good to see a small survivor in the era of the mega-stores!


----------



## dirtandleaves

Never heard of a beaver creek "run" and I live less than 5 minutes from the creek. Saw your post in the northwest section. The maumee and Sandusky have a legit run of walleye. Not saying u couldn't catch a few but I'd keep your expectations low. I think you'd be MUCH better off fishing the dam. Just my 2¢ though


----------



## buckeyebowman

Thanks for the tip. Whether or not any fish come up out of the Ohio, I know there are resident fish there. The last time I was down there was in the Grimm's bridge area. I swam a Road Runner around in a hole about the size of a bathtub and bang! 19" walleye! 

Many, many years ago there was a canoe livery operating near Fredericktown. A buddy and I rented a canoe and fished our way down to the takeout. This was the first time either of us ever laid eyes on a sauger. We also caught walleye (I don't think saugeye had been "invented" yet), LMB, SMB, crappie, and bluegill. Six species in a creek we really knew nothing about! We had one helluva day!

Plus, the Little Beaver is just the right size, if you know what I mean. Big enough to have some deep holes and lots of places to hold fish, yet small enough to seem "intimate" in a way. I love the place!


----------



## dirtandleaves

Agree with everything you said. Beautiful place to fish, opportunity to catch multiple species of fish. Buddy and me used to wade it slot. Great times. Now I own a few kayaks and go about it that way. I know they catch some walleyes by the mouth in the spring. Just make sure you have a PA license if you fish that far down stream. Good luck if you go


----------



## REY298

Great reporting on the Mahoning River. Lived in Youngstown all my life and can remember floating down the river in an old cement mixer as a child, but have never fished it since the mills have been down and quite frankly, am afraid to try it because I can recall a time when it smelled horribly and had a bright orange color to it! I hear its making a comeback and may give it a try this winter! Hopefully I can catch a few perch.


----------



## Draggin along

REY298 said:


> Great reporting on the Mahoning River. Lived in Youngstown all my life and can remember floating down the river in an old cement mixer as a child, but have never fished it since the mills have been down and quite frankly, am afraid to try it because I can recall a time when it smelled horribly and had a bright orange color to it! I hear its making a comeback and may give it a try this winter! Hopefully I can catch a few perch.


Wow. Times have changed. Remember my younger days in Youngstown when the Mahoning River was a pool of pollutants. Only thing floating in that river were bodies.


----------



## Doboy

Gary,,,,, You & Brucy,,,, Please Give me a call if you'd like to give it a shot. I'd enjoy having you two in my boat,,,,, for a day,,,, BS'n/ catching up & fishing!

I can't wait for the 'right flow' in Jan, Feb, March! 
That's when 'we' 6 friends, sometimes 3 boats,,,,, we use'ta catch LIMITS of eyes,,,, 90% sauger.
The right hole will be full of fish,,,, & I believe they are spawning. 
I haven't hit it 'right' for the last 2 or 3 years!???
I also have a good retired friend that lives up on the hill, above the River. He's been catching "spawning eyes" his whole life. Same deal,,, just find the right hole. (6.2+ mi up,,, as the crow flies) HINT.

dirtandleaves, "Just make sure you have a PA license if you fish that far down stream".

I wrote 2 'nice' letters to the PA Fish Commish,,,, explaining how we would launch down Chester, & night fish the OHIO part of Little Beaver(s),,, OR drift down the OHIO Little Beaver & use the PA launch to load up. *We would have OHIO LIMITS/ LEGAL SIZES & COUNT,,,, but NOT PA's.*
THEY/ PA never replied to my letters!
*So,,,, I'm just hoping that I run into the PA warden when he comes to my PA sportsman club meeting!!!  Again.*
*Gary,,,, if you see him there, at the club, PLEASE bring this issue up,,,, AGAIN! *


----------



## Doboy

Mahoning River,,,,, Like I said a dozen times, I helped to tear down every mill from Cleveland to 'Quippa'. Fished every River, creek, backwash along the way,,, happily watched the 'evolution'. 
I keep referring to EZbites Youtube video's, fishing the Mahoning for EYES. 
& Y-towns Vindicator's old 'outdoor' reporter,,,, talking about the HUGE musky & pike catches,,, up in the Warren/ NILES pools.
AND seeing hundreds of smallies trying to jump up over the low-head dams,,,, It looked like an Alaska salmon run!
One year,,, I had a friend that could trap 15-20 beaver,,,, unlimited rats.
All the snappers you'd want. LOL,, I helped to grab one that wouldn't fit into a 30 gallon trash can!
AND,,,, did you ever hear about me,,,, catching a huge musky,,, with my excavator BUCKET!?

Now it's like ANY 'healthy' River,,,, right spot- right time. They are in there.

OBTW,,,, Those ERIE size perch that 'I' caught the other day?????? 
MAN, did the make an awesome butter & onion sammy last night!


----------



## BIGFISH1985

We fish the river all the time. Troll mostly from Girard into Niles. The fishing in there is just AWESOME. Smallmouth go nuts in there we keep fish from the river also some of the fish I have taken from the river look better than some of the fish I have taken from the lakes. Walleye, muskie, pike, smallmouth we have caught them all in there. LOVE MAHONING RIVER FISHING.


----------



## Doboy

Bigfish,,,, like I said, we gotta get together & drown some,,,,, sometime.
we're like fishing spot twins! 'cept my beard is pure WHITE! ;>)

You said that you caught some musky?
What was your largest?
How about crappies,,, very many keeper size +?
I just can't understand how I can catch so many baby specks, in so many different places, & NOT catch any slab keepers?


----------



## buckeyebowman

REY298 said:


> Great reporting on the Mahoning River. Lived in Youngstown all my life and can remember floating down the river in an old cement mixer as a child, but have never fished it since the mills have been down and quite frankly, am afraid to try it because I can recall a time when it smelled horribly and had a bright orange color to it! I hear its making a comeback and may give it a try this winter! Hopefully I can catch a few perch.


You got that right! I grew up in Niles and when we'd walk across the Rt 46 bridge over the river in Winter it was as orange as a pumpkin and had steam coming off of it! And I don't care how cold the Winter was there was never a hint of ice.

But the river has been cleaning up for quite a while. It has to be 20 years at least since I started hearing about muskies being caught up around Leavittsburg. Plus the breaching of Milton dam kind of "stocked" that part of the river real good.


----------



## bdawg

Sounds like the Mahoning is really coming back fast just like the Cuyahoga! Great to hear! I've only fished the Mahoning a couple of times, and that was only below the Milton spillway. Didn't do that great. It's hit or miss in that spot though. 

I love fishing Little Beaver Creek, but it's an hour and a half from my house. Used to make a special trip there on father's day every year to fish it. One day I hooked up with a 7lb flathead cat on 4lb test line! Also found a pool that was holding a school of channel cats and caught 5 between 1 and 3lbs and had a couple others break my line. Never caught a lot of smallies in there, but I have hooked a bunch of sauger. All of them were 12" or less though. It's worth going there just for the scenery. Doesn't matter if you catch any or not.


----------



## BIGFISH1985

Doboy said:


> Bigfish,,,, like I said, we gotta get together & drown some,,,,, sometime.
> we're like fishing spot twins! 'cept my beard is pure WHITE! ;>)
> 
> You said that you caught some musky?
> What was your largest?
> How about crappies,,, very many keeper size +?
> I just can't understand how I can catch so many baby specks, in so many different places, & NOT catch any slab keepers?


LOL Doboy we definately got to get together. The biggest musky i caught so far was about 25" we just started fishing the dam thats down there. Everybody says thats where all the BIG musky are so we will see. Crappies and perch haven't caught any yet but there is ton of structure on the river and everytime we went to try and fish it for them the wind was horrible. We are focusing more on the crappies and perch this year trying to find them. I talk to alot of guys that catch some big crappie and perch going towards youngstown. If they put that launch up in girard like their supposed to this fall it will open that stretch up for fishing for us. We catch alot of pike small ones about 22-24" hook into a musky on occasion but the catfish and smallmouth and walleye we hammer them trolling mostly shallow diving rapalas. We are gonna start trolling worm harnesses this year. I LOVE the river great scenery tons of wildlife to photograph on slow days and the one thing I LOVE not pressured its a GREAT time down there when you have the whole river to yourself. Pack a lunch pull boat on shore down the river and get out and eat and just enjoy the day.


----------



## ezbite

Doboy said:


> Mahoning River,,,,, Like I said a dozen times, I helped to tear down every mill from Cleveland to 'Quippa'. Fished every River, creek, backwash along the way,,, happily watched the 'evolution'.
> I keep referring to EZbites Youtube video's, fishing the Mahoning for EYES.
> & Y-towns Vindicator's old 'outdoor' reporter,,,, talking about the HUGE musky & pike catches,,, up in the Warren/ NILES pools.
> AND seeing hundreds of smallies trying to jump up over the low-head dams,,,, It looked like an Alaska salmon run!
> One year,,, I had a friend that could trap 15-20 beaver,,,, unlimited rats.
> All the snappers you'd want. LOL,, I helped to grab one that wouldn't fit into a 30 gallon trash can!
> AND,,,, did you ever hear about me,,,, catching a huge musky,,, with my excavator BUCKET!?
> 
> Now it's like ANY 'healthy' River,,,, right spot- right time. They are in there.
> 
> OBTW,,,, Those ERIE size perch that 'I' caught the other day??????
> MAN, did the make an awesome butter & onion sammy last night!


Shhhhhh I gots no video on YouTube..


----------



## buckeyebowman

Doboy said:


> I wrote 2 'nice' letters to the PA Fish Commish,,,, explaining how we would launch down Chester, & night fish the OHIO part of Little Beaver(s),,, OR drift down the OHIO Little Beaver & use the PA launch to load up. *We would have OHIO LIMITS/ LEGAL SIZES & COUNT,,,, but NOT PA's.*
> THEY/ PA never replied to my letters!
> *So,,,, I'm just hoping that I run into the PA warden when he comes to my PA sportsman club meeting!!!  Again.*
> *Gary,,,, if you see him there, at the club, PLEASE bring this issue up,,,, AGAIN! *


Hmmmm, that's a good point and one I never thought about! I always get both licenses so I'm legal to fish anywhere on the creek, but you could still get busted and not have done anything wrong. 

I got a question answered by the PA Game Commission last year by e-mailing them. Maybe I can try that with the Fish Commission. And maybe Ohio and PA need to get together and do kind of a Pymy deal on the lower stretch of the creek. Maybe from Grimms Bridge down to the mouth.


----------



## cmille2195

The current health of the mahoning river, eel grass located just below Marshal St Dam in downtown youngstown, this past summer we have seen this stuff in places never before, never mind the water is clear all summer when levels are low.


----------



## Jeffrey47

So, what do you think about the place? This makes me glad I am a fisherman, a fish diet is healthier: http://fish-foundation.org.uk I can tell you more about it if you want.


----------



## MogadoreRez87

Think it has anything to do with all the zebra muscles in west branch and other reservoirs.?


----------



## buckeyebowman

It might, but I think it has more to do with no more steel mills along the Mahoning. 
Also read in the paper a little while ago that the city of Struthers is advertising for bids to remove the low head dam there. I think work is supposed to start on the Lowellville dam this Spring.


----------



## FlyFishRich

I'm going crazy to go hit the dam on Summit St here in Warren due to I'm so close to it.....Rich


----------



## sylvan21

I haven't been in that area recently, is it iced?


----------



## FlyFishRich

Will check tomorrow but don't think it is because I saw up giant eagle that it isn't...... Rich


----------



## Tall Tales

sylvan21 said:


> I haven't been in that area recently, is it iced?


I am at the shop today and passed the river on 225 in Alliance and it’s pretty well iced over.


----------



## FlyFishRich

Drove by Packard Park no ice and hardly any current and mallards loving life.......Rich


----------



## Doboy

Ooooo baby,,,,, I want to here the outcome on this one!

Thanks ;>)


----------



## Tall Tales

As of this morning that ice was pretty thinned out and could see current flowing at the bend near 225. Even saw a car parked there which usually means someone's looking for walleye....


----------



## buckeyebowman

Saw something interesting about the Mahoning in the Y'town Vindicator the other day. There's a section called "Vindicator Files" where they quote interesting items from the paper in years past. They go back to 1944, which is when this tidbit appeared in the paper. It stated that it would have been nice to take a dip in the river (frankly, I can't imagine that), but the zero degree air temps would have made that problematic. Seems that the river water was running at 80 degrees! Yikes!

Then I remembered that this was during WWII, and every steel mill in the valley was cranking 24/7/365.


----------



## FlyFishRich

I drove by dam on Summit St today and the water is so high that I won't be fishing it any time soon unfortunately. Not sure how many feet it went up there but it's double wide as what it was if that makes sense......


----------



## redder than red

Tall Tales said:


> As of this morning that ice was pretty thinned out and could see current flowing at the bend near 225. Even saw a car parked there which usually means someone's looking for walleye....


Where’s them walleye at? Haha i will be out this weekend with the warmer weather hunting them down. Tall tales is the place to go and thanks for all the info on here and Facebook. I buy probably 200 dozen minis a year from you guys lol. I’ll stop in and let you guys know if I find any walleye and let you know water temp at spots I check out.


----------



## redder than red

redder than red said:


> Where’s them walleye at? Haha i will be out this weekend with the warmer weather hunting them down. Tall tales is the place to go and thanks for all the info on here and Facebook. I buy probably 200 dozen minis a year from you guys lol. I’ll stop in and let you guys know if I find any walleye and let you know water temp at spots I check out.


Also did you guys hook up on the gold big o deal? If so how much will they be? And any deal if we buy a bunch? Like 50+. Thanks


----------



## c. j. stone

redder than red said:


> Also did you guys hook up on the gold big o deal? If so how much will they be? And any deal if we buy a bunch? Like 50+. Thanks


Dang, must be a hot item!!


----------



## Tall Tales

redder than red said:


> Also did you guys hook up on the gold big o deal? If so how much will they be? And any deal if we buy a bunch? Like 50+. Thanks


Hey Red, 

Thanks for the feedback and the business! Sorry we have been in and out traveling for shows! I am actually working on our first report for you all when I saw your message. We did confirm our order with Cotton Cordell for the Big O's. We will be doing pre order/quantity discounts as soon as I have the sample. I actually do not know the pricing as of yet as they will invoice us once I confirm the sample. I would imagine they are going to be between $12-$17 each (discontinued and a custom color hiked up the pricing) , but I cant say for sure as I don't have the exact numbers. Once, we confirm the sample, I will have pricing and will be able to take pre orders. ETA is Mid May as we placed the order in early January and it takes about 4-5 months. 

Again, I apologize for the delay as I am working on our website (where all of our reports will be) so it's taken quite a bit of our time so I have not been as active on here as I normally am.


----------



## Tall Tales

c. j. stone said:


> Dang, must be a hot item!!



In the 30 years we have had the shop, this bait is by far the #1 selling lure in our history. It has been discontinued for more than half of the time we've been in business, so that should put into perspective how good it is. I spent more money on ordering that one lure than I did on stocking 20% of our store this year.


----------



## Zanderis

Tall Tales said:


> Hey Red,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and the business! Sorry we have been in and out traveling for shows! I am actually working on our first report for you all when I saw your message. We did confirm our order with Cotton Cordell for the Big O's. We will be doing pre order/quantity discounts as soon as I have the sample. I actually do not know the pricing as of yet as they will invoice us once I confirm the sample. I would imagine they are going to be between $12-$17 each (discontinued and a custom color hiked up the pricing) , but I cant say for sure as I don't have the exact numbers. Once, we confirm the sample, I will have pricing and will be able to take pre orders. ETA is Mid May as we placed the order in early January and it takes about 4-5 months.
> 
> Again, I apologize for the delay as I am working on our website (where all of our reports will be) so it's taken quite a bit of our time so I have not been as active on here as I normally am.


Us oldtimers know how much "THE GOLD BIG O" works at Berlin....early spring in the shallows....north bays....willows it is DEADLY! I liked to be on the water hour or so before dawn....the gold reflected light....and walleyes have keen low light capabilities. One year I remember Berlin had cabbage weed in certain areas....a walleye feeding zone. ROLL ON BIG O....BRING THAT BIG O UP TO TALL TALES IN 40 DAYS


----------



## Tall Tales

redder than red said:


> Where’s them walleye at? Haha i will be out this weekend with the warmer weather hunting them down. Tall tales is the place to go and thanks for all the info on here and Facebook. I buy probably 200 dozen minis a year from you guys lol. I’ll stop in and let you guys know if I find any walleye and let you know water temp at spots I check out.



https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/mahoning-river-report-2-20-19.341757/#post-2608947


----------



## allwayzfishin

Anyone have a pic of the “big o” your referring to?


----------



## Zanderis

allwayzfishin said:


> Anyone have a pic of the “big o” your referring to?


----------



## allwayzfishin

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 294635


Is it just this color that works or is it the big O in general? I have some in other colors but not in gold. Might have to give these a chance this spring


----------



## Doboy

TALL TALES.

Are you open for business, & SELLING LIVE BAIT?
I was just told that you don't have minnows, yet?


Is that correct?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

allwayzfishin said:


> Is it just this color that works or is it the big O in general? I have some in other colors but not in gold. Might have to give these a chance this spring


I've done good on all big o colors.


----------



## 65.Walleye

Thats correct, they have maggots and waxies. but no minnows yet. Im not sure when they will get them in


----------



## Tall Tales

allwayzfishin said:


> Anyone have a pic of the “big o” your referring to?


The pic that Zander posted is the correct color but we are getting the smaller size, the 2" C76 (no rattle).


----------



## Tall Tales

Doboy said:


> TALL TALES.
> 
> Are you open for business, & SELLING LIVE BAIT?
> I was just told that you don't have minnows, yet?
> 
> 
> Is that correct?



Hi Doboy, 
We have been opening on the weekends from 9AM-2PM with maggots and wax worms but no minnows as of yet. We expect to be open almost every weekend day moving forward as long as we don't get hammered with snow or if we are traveling at a show. 

We will get minnows closer to the time we are open full time, which is weather dependent.


----------



## Tall Tales

allwayzfishin said:


> Is it just this color that works or is it the big O in general? I have some in other colors but not in gold. Might have to give these a chance this spring


Alwayz, they have a tight wiggle which allows them to be trolled at higher speeds in shallow water. They are always one of our most popular baits but there is just something about that gold color. It produces more. Gold always works well for Berlin and Milton and even mosquito on days where the water is stained.


----------



## Zanderis

allwayzfishin said:


> Is it just this color that works or is it the big O in general? I have some in other colors but not in gold. Might have to give these a chance this spring


I believe it's a combination of both....the slow wobble (action)....and the gold color reflects light well.....the smaller Big O mimics size of baitfish(food) in spring


----------



## c. j. stone

Back in the mid '80's, old friend "shortdrift" took me and two sons on my "FIRST Lake Erie trolling" trip(already had many years of drifting/casting "weight-forwards" under my belt by then!) We only trolled Bill Normans, very similar to "Big O's" in appearance(fat shad shape). We knocked the eyes silly!! "Lake Erie eyes(heck, eyes anywhere!) prefer shad to all other forage!"(ODNR quote)
Ron is "truly"'one of the Lake Erie trolling pioneers! Thanks Ron, fishing Erie has not quite been the same since that day-though I still really do love "trolling" my big harnesses behind dipsys in deeper waters. But I still have all those Normans the boys made me buy after our trip!!


----------

